# Running Directv satt. reciever on my PC ?



## Beastly Swagger (Jan 13, 2009)

Directv reciever D11-100*

PC Specs*

HP Compaq D530sff .
SN - USU428004S
Pentium 4 2.8GHZ
1 GB RAM 160 GB HD
Windows XP Pro
DVDRW

My Monitor Specs
*Product Description*

The AOC 2216Sw offers premium picture quality for graphics-intensive applications. It comes with 3000:1 contrast ratio, which delivers exceptional image clarity, and 160-degree viewing angle to provide increased visibility from side viewpoints. Its response time is 5ms, a key feature that prevents fast moving objects from becoming blurred.

The AOC 2216Sw offers consumers brilliant large screen performance at highly competitive price. 
*Main Specifications*

Check the complete specifications for the product and you can also e-mail by clicking "E-mail". 
Product Description AOC 2216SW - flat panel display - TFT - 21.6" 
Device Type Flat panel display / TFT active matrix
Color Black 
Dimensions (WxDxH) 19.9 in x 8.3 in x 15.9 in 
Weight 11.6 lbs 
Diagonal Size 21.6" - widescreen 
Dot Pitch / Pixel Pitch 0.276 mm 
Max Resolution 1680 x 1050 / 60 Hz 
Color Support 24-bit (16.7 million colors) 
Response Time 5 ms 
Image Brightness 300 cd/m2
Image Contrast Ratio 3000:1 (dynamic) 
Signal Input VGA 
Compliant Standards TCO '03, CE, CSA, UL, TUV GS, DDC-1, DDC-2B, ISO 13406-2, VESA DDC/CI, FCC 
Power AC 120/230 V ( 50/60 Hz ) 
Power Consumption Operational 49 Watt 
Manufacturer Warranty 3 years warranty

Will I need a TV tuner or anything else to do this ?


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

Hi Beastly Swagger, and welcome to TSG.

Your computer does not have any kind of video input capabilities.

Your Monitor does not have a video input that is compatible with any of the outputs of the D11-100 receiver. The monitor's scanning frequency range is not compatible with the standard TV scanning frequencies coming out of the D11-100 receiver.

Exactly what are you trying to accomplish? Not sure what you mean by running the satellite receiver on the PC. There is no way to control the receiver from the computer.


----------



## Beastly Swagger (Jan 13, 2009)

It's just my spare room/computer room has a 10+ year old samsung TV and I recently got a 22' LCD monitor for a great price on E-Bay so since the monitor trumps the TV I want to have like an all in 1 media center.

TV Tuner or a upgraded video card work ?

Any moderately priced ones ?


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

A TV tuner card or stand alone TV tuner box would not help any in watching the D11-100 receiver's output on your new display. You should be able to find either a new multi-function video controller card that also has an S-Video input or a video capture card with an S-video input. The new hardware would probably come with bundled software that would allow displaying the incoming video on the monitor connected to the computer. If you computer's sound card has line level input's you could use any existing speakers connected to the computer to hear the TV audio.

Once you have purchased the new hardware and connected everything, get ready for a big disappointment. The picture on your monitor may not be much better than what you get with the old TV. You will not get an HD quality picture. You will only get an upconverted version of the existing standard definition output from the satellite receiver. The conversion process will only stretch the picture, not add more detail.


----------



## Beastly Swagger (Jan 13, 2009)

cwwozniak said:


> A TV tuner card or stand alone TV tuner box would not help any in watching the D11-100 receiver's output on your new display. You should be able to find either a new multi-function video controller card that also has an S-Video input or a video capture card with an S-video input. The new hardware would probably come with bundled software that would allow displaying the incoming video on the monitor connected to the computer. If you computer's sound card has line level input's you could use any existing speakers connected to the computer to hear the TV audio.
> 
> Once you have purchased the new hardware and connected everything, get ready for a big disappointment. The picture on your monitor may not be much better than what you get with the old TV. You will not get an HD quality picture. You will only get an upconverted version of the existing standard definition output from the satellite receiver. The conversion process will only stretch the picture, not add more detail.


Well what's helper new/multi suggestion ? Like I said I'm no wiz but basic good interface is what I want,,,,doesn't have to be tru HD in that room.

I'd satisfied w/ PIP and using my DirecTV reciever as the movie/TV node.


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

Assuming you still have an open PCI slot on your computer and your new monitor is functioning correctly with your old computer, a PCI card like the Hauppauge 166 might work for you.

NOTE: This is not a recommendation of a particular manufacturer, product or vendor. It is only a suggestion as to the general type of product you may need to resolve your problem.


----------



## hillbilly50 (Mar 3, 2009)

Hi
I am new here and this is my first post. I hope none of you tech guys take offense but I have to disagree with you about watching sat tv through the computer. I agree he won't get HD unless he specifically buys an HD tuner, but he seems to just want tv on his computer.
My dell desktop has a cheap 50 dollar tuner card from tigerdirect and works great with my dish box.
I also have a dell laptop and I bought an external tuner/capture box also from tigerdirect (only 25 dollars). All I do is put the cable from my dish box into the tuner, the tuner hooks to my laptop by usb. It is also powered by the usb port. It has a remote and also works as a dvr. It is not HD but I don't care. From reading this question it sounds like you don't care if it's HD either.
Good luck


----------

